# Hartland Doozie and Interurban



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

Has anyone here had any experiences with either the Delton Doozie or the Hartland interurbans? For that matter, what about the Aristocraft Railbus? It appears that the two versions of the railbus have one powered truck. The Interurbans seem to have two powered trucks.


----------



## Madstang (Jan 4, 2008)

Aristo has 1 motor in the back..I have one powered with battery and Airwire. When I run it I pull the free observation that comes with it..or did come with it when I purchased it.

What do ya want to know?

Bubba


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

Thanks. basically, I wanted to know how any of the units I mentioned perform. Since you have the Aristo railbus,would you elaborate on it's performance. I don't plan to pull anything with it, so tractive force is not an issue. I do plan to convert one, if I can come across any, to battery power. I read some of George Schreyers tips. He mentioned the wheel flanges being slightly small. Have you had any issues with the railbus going through switches? Any other observations would be appreciated.


----------



## Madstang (Jan 4, 2008)

I have had no problems with it at all! On my layout I have a secondard loop inside my larger layout and it runs fine on free floating track..I have had no problem going through switches at all.

In fact I consider it my traveling train, meaning when I belonged to a club I would run it at members layouts, which I have no control over trackage and I had NO problems.

So I have no clue what the issue is with the smaller flanges..it is a very dependable train. I have a Phoenix P-5 with of course the railbus sound and just love the Ah-oga horn!

I also have a delton that I have not done anything with yet..bought it cheep, for future projects, my wife loves the railbusi.

Did this help? If you have anything particular let me know, but it is a great runner and a pleasure to run! AQND you can sometimes find them on Ebay cheap!

Bubba


----------



## K27_463 (Jan 2, 2008)

You need to be careful when getting a used Delton Doozie . The very early first production had only a single axle powered on the two axle rear truck. These do not run well, and cannot pull themselves, plus the gearbox is failure prone. The later production had both axles powered on the rear truck, but the gearbox setup was still not the best, it could be noisy, and I have seen some failures. The last version- current version? ,made from same molds but with Hart land power truck is fine and is the best version. Especially since you can get the power truck and fit it to the earlier Deltons. Some of the Delton stuff will now be nearing 20 years old, and there could be issues with the front truck, or wheel and plating- saw one once that was disintegrating.. The wheels have a strange flange profile, but there is not really a problem with undersize flanges, they track fine. They are a good candidate for battery /rc conversion. 
Jonathan/EMw


----------



## Madstang (Jan 4, 2008)

Thanks I will look out for what you stated. BUT if there is a problem I will retrofit an Aristo motorblock, ONLY because my wife does not say one way or the other about my trains, and quite frankly I was going to sell it BUT she stated that she liked the railbussi...so you know what that meant, I am going to get it running for her to look at, MAYBE even run...not sure about that one!

I do think the Delton seems to be of inferior quality compared to the Aristo..in IMHO.

Bubba


----------



## cjwalas (Jan 2, 2008)

Are you referring specifically to the DELTON Doozie or the HARTLAND Doozie? They are two completely different motor blocks. The Delton is not worth considering because of it's age alone. But the Hartland Doozie has a great little motor block, simple, easy to work on and very dependable. I've used a number of motor blocks from both the Aristo and Hartland railbuses and they are both good. I've never had a problem with any of the Hartland blocks and only one bad Aristo block. The Aristo railbus is a more detailed and heavier model, the Hartland is simpler and IMHO slightly sturdier. 
Chris


----------



## Dennis Paulson (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Madman on 31 Aug 2011 07:29 PM 
Has anyone here had any experiences with either the Delton Doozie or the Hartland interurbans? For that matter, what about the Aristocraft Railbus? It appears that the two versions of the railbus have one powered truck. The Interurbans seem to have two powered trucks. 



The HLW interurbans have ONE powered truck and power pickups on the other truck . The HLW RMC , has TWO power trucks . 
I am a big fan of the HARTLANDS , built and dependable like LGB was .
I have 6 or 8 Hartland Interurbans , and a RMC , and a Hartland Doozie with coach , all running great , Hartland is work fine , last long time .








One of my Interurbans I have converted to RC and battery power , and the one power truck is more than enough power .

I would go with Hartland [ made in America ] the Indiana part


----------



## Madstang (Jan 4, 2008)

By far Hartland has the best looking one out there and are fine for track power...but if you are going to use battery and R/C. If memory serves me correct you cannot use a battery higher the 16vollts, as their motors are rated ar just 16 volts.

Using a larger volt battery may have long term issues as it, in time, if not right away, may cause problems with the motor...I have talked to Phil Jensen and he made mention that they would eventually change to 18 or higher volt motors in the future.

So if you are going to use battery R/C stay at or below the 16 volt range, anyway you do not want them flying around the track anyway as it would look sikly going too fast, maybe a 12 or 14 volt battery would be plenty!

Bubba


----------



## Dennis Paulson (Jan 2, 2008)

On my battery powered rc controlled combine , I open the baggage door , plug in any one of my selected rc planes 3s lipo batterys , most of the time a 1300mah lipo .And it will run a LONG time , how long I do not know so far .
I am so happy with Del Tapparos RailBoss and RC control 

http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/DelTapparo/

It works great and is simple to install and use , which always works for me , KISS








Del is the maker , and is just a phone call away if you have a question , and the new RailBoss has lipo battery low voltage protection and alarm . 
The three cell lipos that I use are rated at 11.1 volt , but off the charger they are 12.6 volts , 3 cells at 4.2v each .

And remember its just one power truck , operating a combine , no loads pulled behind it , loooong run time .
and you can get 5000mah lipos if your needs are crazy .

Please give Del Tapparo a call , he also flys rc and knows a LOT of info to help you get going inexpensivly also .


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

As always, Dennis, I enjoy looking at your layout photos. I know you have some videos on Youtube, but I cannot seem to locate them.

I was looking for a sound system to install in the Hartland Railbus. Dallee Electronics seems to have a nice one. And it seems reasonably priced. Are there any others out there that are priced in the range of their sound units?


----------



## Dennis Paulson (Jan 2, 2008)

on youtube they are under

http://youtu.be/RkjhCvL7FOQ

http://youtu.be/dqDPuU5DtWw

http://youtu.be/759emOOjGnk


----------

